# Quasimodo Day 9 Veg



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2007)

This is 1 of my AfghanxPurp Widow. Now this is the craziest plant i've ever had the pleasure of growing. This lil girl started out with the 1st true leaves white:shocked:.I didn't know what to think at 1st. I started to kill her but decided to let her live and see what happens. For a few days nothing then she sprouted a leaf from under the 1st true leaves! It was a funny looking leaf, smooth on 1 side, serrated on the other. It's second set of leaves were white on the tips but otherwise regular. After about 5 days the growth was regular. Here she is now after her 1st transplant. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 25, 2007)

good luck there mate yeah sounds like a wicked strain to grow an even better to smoke come harvest hehe


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

That sounds like an awesome strain.  Whered you get the seeds from?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> That sounds like an awesome strain.  Whered you get the seeds from?


It's a cross I made.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 26, 2007)

Started out white- hope it ends up white too. Interesting cross.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 26, 2007)

That's weird... all the best with ur grow... will be folowing the rest of it , keep on posting


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 2, 2007)

I've lsted her. Shes shaped like a question mark. I'll be glad when sex shows.


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 2, 2007)

hmmm can I come vist after the harvest?? looking good ...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey there BBP,
   I'll bet that you haven't seen the last of the weirdness, this will be fun to watch.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 7, 2007)

I think it's a male:hairpull:. I'm going to give it a few more days to be sure. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 10, 2007)

She's a she:fid::hubba::woohoo::guitar::headbang2::yay::banana::dancing::clap:!!!!!! Btw...about the day of veg, i'm not sure it's day 24. Actually, i'm sure it's not. So what though, it's a girl:holysheep:!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2007)

Yay bbp!  Congrats on that girl.  Man you are such an amazing grower.  You've got one of the greenest thumbs here on MP!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 10, 2007)

It's gotta be the dirt.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

wow dude thats very very nice
BBP dude u always impress me with
ur plants there always very taken
care of u gots a good green thumb dude

take care BBP
and best for luck


peace.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2007)

Talk about hybrid vigor. This plants stalk is as thick as my Hasberry and a third the height. Beautiful look and a nice sweet smell already. I think she's going to be fun. Btw, I LSTed her until the side growth got a nice size then untied her hence the stretched side growth.


----------



## OliieTea (Jul 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jul 15, 2007)

beautiful plant.


----------



## verikia (Jul 17, 2007)

nice dude, looking real good


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 18, 2007)

She looks good. That cross sounds awesome. Think she will have purple buds? It would be neat if some were purple and some weren't. Or something weird like that.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

> Think she will have purple buds?


I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2007)

on some purple bud strains the temp needs to drop to get them to turn the deep hue of purple.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> on some purple bud strains the temp needs to drop to get them to turn the deep hue of purple.


The PW does it with no temp changes. My males had purple pods. I have heard the Afghan turns in cold temps though.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice growth but not that many flowers yet. Beautiful plant!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see the Bud coloring! This is going to be interesting. 

PS. What a friggin' stalk.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2007)

The main stem.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

I know, its THICK. You supercropping or anything?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2007)

> supercropping


Pinched a single node. Shes important to me, didn't want to stress her too much.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, she looks great. Another great harvest on the way.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 22, 2007)

This is a beautiful plant. I think I like her more than the hashberry.


----------



## Ataraxia (Jul 23, 2007)

That plant looks great BBP.  If smoking your own home grown is good, then smoking your own cross must be great.  I'm excited to see how this flowers out.  What height or age do you usually start flowering your plants? When did you start flowering this one?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

This one is almost 2 ft right now. Maybe 20 inches. I put her into flower when she was close to a ft. I don't have a set age or height just whenever I feel like throwing them into flower but I do wait until they're over 6 inches.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Bro,
 I was looking at the calender so to speak and it just dawned on me how much grow time is on that beauty,(post dates +times are right there) Oh my God, I can't believe you do so good and fast. I know that I shouldn't be jealous, BUT I am LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 23, 2007)

awesome job bomb


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2007)

She's getting tall...too tall. I tied her down after these pics, you'll get to see the results next update.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

And yes.....could it be?.......Aaahhhh another beautiful grow. I am going to consider you my new mentor!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2007)

> I am going to consider you my new mentor!


LOL...you should know, your mentor is a bit eccentric and does everything unorthodox.


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 28, 2007)

Great looking lady you got there. Can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't wait to see what she looks like next update.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 29, 2007)

Hell yeah BBP that girl is lookin fit alright an same i cant wait for next update pics to see her tied down good on ya mate


----------



## scoot1073 (Jul 31, 2007)

That baby looks Sweet,u da man....keep us updated.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 31, 2007)

Some pics so you all can see the ghetto tie I made on her(now she's really hunchbacked) and a shot of a bud.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 31, 2007)

Man BBP, you always have some madness going on in your room don't you!  Ghetto tie?  That's perfect.  That bag will never damage the stem so it's perfect IMO.  Good work :aok:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice plant as always bomb.

LoL, you should see what i got as a tie. Lol a telephone cord and my old cellphone charger. You gotta make due with what ya got though.:spit:


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 31, 2007)

much love on the tie job, i used plastic garbage ties all hooked together before. i think next time i'll zip ties. lol


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 31, 2007)

looking great buddy. your plant is looking just like mine at the 22 day stage. my link is in signature if you want.

keep us updated! any dont be chincy with the pics! the more the merrier!


opps. signature isnt working
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14012


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 1, 2007)

Suhweet.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 7, 2007)

She's getting huge! I think the buds have set but I want to give her a couple more weeks before I untie. She is very, very smelly. Great triche production so far. I think i'll call her Bertha...she's dwarfing my other plants, the HB included:hubba:.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 7, 2007)

:watchplant: this one is going to be a beauty no doubt about it..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Aug 7, 2007)

Simply amazing... What type of light set up do you use? All your plants are beautiful. Just wondering how I can get those results.


----------



## Brouli (Aug 7, 2007)

nice job my old friend


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 7, 2007)

> What type of light set up do you use?


350w of hid and around 150w cfl(blue/red spec).


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 7, 2007)

wow i would have thought that you had something way larger than that..
good stuff..


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 7, 2007)

omg dude your amazing at everything u do i wanna b just like u lol nice grow pm me after u harvest and tell me how good da smoke iz


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 9, 2007)

Them some mighty fine looken Ladies. Sure looks like you been increasing their *BEAUTY* every day.:hubba:  Want to see those *PURPLE BUDS:bong1: *. Looken good keep it up!!

*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 11, 2007)

Both of your grows are two of the *BEST* I have seen on *any* site.  Looks like you will have the Bud of the month to look foward to.:aok:  You have posted comments on my journal. I was woundering if you could give me some advice on mine?
My WW is 22 days old today. They are in 8" pots. I have to water all-most every day. I would like to start flowering in a week. Stay with the 8" untill I get rid of the males so I have better light on the ladies. Than I would transplant. I was thinking 3 gallon pots. What do you think? Can I wait or will that hurt them? What size pot would go to? Once I get a few weeks into the flowering I thought I might try to tie down on some of the bushier ones I made 2 cuts on. This is my second grow and I don't want to make all the mistakes i did on the first one. *Thanks for your help in advance*

*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 11, 2007)

3 gal is the max pot size I ever use. You can grow monsters in a 3 gal pot imo. The thing with using small pots for big plants is watering and salt build up from nutes. I try to go for the smallest pot size possible now because I don't mind watering everyday and a good flush with some florakleen every couple of weeks solves the salt build up problem. As long as your plants are growing and look healthy then you can wait to transplant. You probably want to tie it before 12/12, not after. You don't want any stressing during flowering. Hope this helps.





			
				s21thomas said:
			
		

> Both of your grows are two of the *BEST* I have seen on *any* site.  Looks like you will have the Bud of the month to look foward to.:aok:  You have posted comments on my journal. I was woundering if you could give me some advice on mine?
> My WW is 22 days old today. They are in 8" pots. I have to water all-most every day. I would like to start flowering in a week. Stay with the 8" untill I get rid of the males so I have better light on the ladies. Than I would transplant. I was thinking 3 gallon pots. What do you think? Can I wait or will that hurt them? What size pot would go to? Once I get a few weeks into the flowering I thought I might try to tie down on some of the bushier ones I made 2 cuts on. This is my second grow and I don't want to make all the mistakes i did on the first one. *Thanks for your help in advance*
> 
> *GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

This is just too good BBP,
  My friends that have seen your pic just flipped over your girl. She is already much loved. Now my problem is I am placing myself at your disposal to test the smoke for you. I require no training what so ever, I have huge lungs, and you will find that I am commited to doing a good job, over and over again as needed, LOL. So needless to say I will be right handy.
smoke in peace 
KingKahuuna


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks BBP any info is a big help!! I think I will stay with the 8" pots for awhile. The plants are doing fine and watering a lot is no problem, I like to give them a good drink and keep everything clean. I like to keep them in a good clean enviroment. I think I will go nutrients every 3rd or 4th watering. Thanks Again Its a real Pleasure to visit your journals and look @ your Ladies!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, this girl is white!!! It literally looks like the buds were dipped in powdered sugar. I'm guessing this is more hybrid vigor because the AF didn't have 1/4 the triches this girl does. I'm going to untie her at around 45 days, hopefully the buds will be good and set and she won't stretch anymore. She's being fed with Neptunes Harvest Fish and Seaweed, she loves it. I wish they sold this cross, i'd recommend it.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 15, 2007)

hands down man, that's beautiful. I've seen NOTHING but great plants from you, keep up the good work BBP and peace!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2007)

This girl is as white as they can get! She has triches on the stems and I mean with heads and all!!! Must be making up for the lack of triches on the HB. I expect some knockout killer from this girl. She smells sooo sweet:hubba:, nothing like the Afghani so i'm guessing it's from the PW.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 20, 2007)

She's a beauty !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 20, 2007)

Fantastic pics BBP
I salute you, you must feel proud of your baby.

Hippy


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 28, 2007)

I believe that's the widow in her. looks beautiful.
     I wish her, and her friends were in my closet.

 good x's and great highs.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 28, 2007)

My plants are about the same age and don't have nearly that many trichs on em. I guess that goes to show what good genetics and a green thumb can do. Keep up the good work bruddah!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 28, 2007)

:holysheep:....all I can say.


----------



## blujammer (Aug 29, 2007)

Bombbudpuffa
You got great growing skills. Best luck moving, I just moved a few months ago.  
Have you tried a scrog grow? New grower here, what's supercropping/pinching/LST? 

I'll be watching for more updates. 

:cool2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2007)

> Have you tried a scrog grow?


Nope.





> what's supercropping/pinching/LST?


Yield increasing methods of growing. Do a search, plenty of info about them on here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*Damn BBP how did i miss this grow. Anyway your young lady is looking great and can't wait to see the final results. Your doing a great job as always my friend keep it up.   Mucho GREEN MOJO your way. *


----------



## mendo local (Aug 31, 2007)

I have to say, I look forward to every grow you do. You have the touch! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## jash (Aug 31, 2007)

looking very very good,excellent pics


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 31, 2007)

looking so much more tasty now, how many days u got left?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2007)

> how many days u got left?


I took some test nugs last night. She has mostly cloudy triches, very few amber and I have to say her buzz is already narcotic. I woke up this morning still kind of high from a bowl last night. If I was to compare her to the Blue Mystic, which is some very narcotic stuff, i'd say she wins over BM hands down. I guess i'll let her go until day 60 or 65. By then, she should murder me.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 1, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> If I was to compare her to the Blue Mystic, which is some very narcotic stuff, i'd say she wins over BM hands down. I guess i'll let her go until day 60 or 65. By then, she should murder me.


 

lol, great to hear, even though i won't get to try it out wit ya. and another thing, how long till u move? i want to see whats in the next batch.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 1, 2007)

> how long till u move? i want to see whats in the next batch.


Maybe next week, maybe december...we're not sure on this. I'm stopping my operation just in case. I rent at the moment and the landlord has expressed interests in selling the property but I haven't heard from him and he's not returning my calls so who knows? Btw, my next grow will be a complete AfxPW grow. I'm going to do a lil inbreeding.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

This girl is packing on some weight:hubba:. Beautiful, frosty buds. Smells so sweet I want to eat it.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 5, 2007)

BBP..

where are the pictures of the girl packing weight??

Want to see if your fan leaves are yellowing..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> BBP..
> 
> where are the pictures of the girl packing weight??
> 
> Want to see if your fan leaves are yellowing..


:huh:First 2 pics. They are barely starting to yellow. Btw, they are BIIIIG pics so you may have to wait for them to load.


----------



## jash (Sep 5, 2007)

shes a lot fatter now respect last week,specially that cola,very very nice


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 5, 2007)

no wonder, i didn't any of your last pictures.. 
They are HUGE..  took me almost a minute to view them
on DSL at home.

I first read your post at work on Dialup, By the time I read the posts
your recent pictures didn't even begin to load.

BTW.... DUDE your plants are absolutely beautiful..  im green with envy.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

> They are HUGE


Yeah, sorry. Everytime I resize them too much it takes away from the quality so I just decided to give that "reach out and touch feeling":hubba:. MY APOLOGIES TO DIAL UP AND DSL USERS!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 8, 2007)

She's getting there boys and girls. I say day 70 and i'll be chopping:hubba:.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 9, 2007)

so how many left  in the ole grow room? seems to me u're choppin left and right. lol another excellent piece of work. no hiding it any more, ur thumb is far too GREEN


Fire it up

KT


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 9, 2007)

> so how many left in the ole grow room?


5. This one, a blue mystic clone, a white widow clone and 2 mystery haze x la confidential, one male, one undetermined. The youngest are day 32 today. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 9, 2007)

U Da Man For Sure...sweet...


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

delicious bomb...


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry. Everytime I resize them too much it takes away from the quality so I just decided to give that "reach out and touch feeling":hubba:. MY APOLOGIES TO DIAL UP AND DSL USERS!!!


 
I got  DSL and its as fast as cable, plus i got a suped up laptop and pc:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

Look at them buds. Bomb you already know you do well at growing. are u keeping the male for pollen??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 9, 2007)

> are u keeping the male for pollen??


Oh yeah! Crossing it with my white widow.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

when i get ready for mine give me a few pointers cause i wanna do some breeding also, cause ima have a few fem seeds and want to cross them with a few males


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 9, 2007)

> when i get ready for mine give me a few pointers


I'll tell you what lil I know but it should be enough to get you some beans.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 16, 2007)

I took her in sections. I took the first half(all the tops) on day 65 and the bottom on day 67. I think I almost went too long this time. The majority of my triches were amber, alot of the triches looked like they popped or something(???). From the oven dry it's some very good bud. Taste is like old watermelons:confused2:. I'll post pics of some buds later.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 16, 2007)

You are an inspiration...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 17, 2007)

After 4 days of hang drying:hubba:.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 17, 2007)

Wowwwww. White and purple and green, what a great colour combination. Let us know how the full dry smoke goes and the dry weight.


----------



## jash (Sep 17, 2007)

great buds bbb!


----------

